# Spay Abort question



## dogless (Jan 7, 2005)

How late in a pregnancy can/should a spay abort be done?

I have a neighbor who has a 6-7 month old pitbull that may be pregnant. I was just wondering how late is safe or possible to do a spay abort in case he was willing to do such a thing. I have not talked to him about it, I just want to be somewhat educated in case the subject comes up.

Another question, how soon into a pregnancy do the mammary glands start to grow. She looks like they are growing a little bit now. I never noticed her in heat but her nipples are growing, and she is kept out in the yard most of the time so if she did go into heat already there is a good chance she got nailed by some stray dog.

Also is it possible for the mammaries to grow if she is NOT pregnant, just went through a normal heat?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh my goodness she is so young. 

I think they can do them right up to the very end. Shelter vet programs are used to doing these and might be a good place to look for information. I am sure others can talk about pregnancy mechanics. Just hope he does opt for a spay.


----------



## dogless (Jan 7, 2005)

I really doubt he will, because he has mentioned breeding her for money, but I want to be educated if I can at all possible talk him into it.

It scares me if she is pregnant because she lives outside mostly so I can't imagine her raising puppies outside, and I can't imagine what he would do with mixed puppies, I doubt he will screen buyers. In fact in our neighborhood I would not be suprised if they would be sold to people that fight dogs and or for bait.

He would be a BYB at its worst I think.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Call Animal Control today


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

dogless said:


> I really doubt he will, because he has mentioned breeding her for money, but I want to be educated if I can at all possible talk him into it.
> 
> It scares me if she is pregnant because she lives outside mostly so I can't imagine her raising puppies outside, and I can't imagine what he would do with mixed puppies, I doubt he will screen buyers. In fact in our neighborhood I would not be suprised if they would be sold to people that fight dogs and or for bait.
> 
> He would be a BYB at its worst I think.


O, my! Nothing about this sounds good at all!


----------



## dogless (Jan 7, 2005)

At this point I don't know if she is even pregnant. I hope not. But I'm pretty sure she has not been spayed, I never saw a spay scar on her and I have seen her almost every day since they got her. And like I said, it looks like her nipples are growing a little bit. 

I am hoping for the best and she is not preggers, but I am expecting the worst.

And they have not done anything illegal yet, so I can't call animal control. It is perfectly within his right to breed his dog, unfortunately. If she does have pups and he leaves them outside, THEN I would call animal control. 

Right now he leaves the garage door open for the dogs (he has a male puppy also a month or two older, but I do think he is neutered) but in the winter that is not adequate shelter so we shall see what happens then.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Do you know that she was in heat?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Just growing up and getting closer to puberty/sexual maturity will cause her nipples to grow some.


----------



## dogless (Jan 7, 2005)

This is what I was wondering in my initial post. It is possible she has not yet gone into heat. I don't know much about dogs and their nipples!!!

Though I did notice the male puppy licking her "nether regions" a couple of times, though that could be normal to I suppose. He is about 7-8 months and looks neutered.



msvette2u said:


> Just growing up and getting closer to puberty/sexual maturity will cause her nipples to grow some.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Just a suggestion: could you offer to pay for the spay if money is an issue?


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Are you friendly enough with this person to talk to them about it?


----------



## dogless (Jan 7, 2005)

wolfy dog said:


> Just a suggestion: could you offer to pay for the spay if money is an issue?


I would consider paying if it came down to that.


----------



## dogless (Jan 7, 2005)

KatsMuse said:


> Are you friendly enough with this person to talk to them about it?


 
At this point, no. He rents next door to me. I have never really had a conversation with him. I say HI when I see him or his family around. I have chatted with his son (about 12 years old, he is very nice and friendly). 

I have never spoken to the wife, she is rarely outside. They keep to themselves pretty much.

I would consider us neutral with them. We don't really have much contact, but have not had any issues with them either, so there is no bad feelings between them and us.

At this point I am just waiting to see if the puppy is pregnant and will decide if I do anything when that develops.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

wolfy dog said:


> Call Animal Control today


Could you explain this statement please?

On what grounds would you call animal control? What would you expect for them to do?


----------



## dogless (Jan 7, 2005)

*Spay abort question - Update*

Well, it turns out I will probably never know if she was pregnant or not. One of the other neighbors, the one behind the guy with the maybe pregnant pitbull, was complaining that the dogs were jumping the fence into his yard.

So I found out yesterday that he got rid of both of his dogs. I have no idea where they went but they are gone. I want to find out because I liked them, they were nice puppies. I will try to talk to one of the other neighbors, or to the young son next door who I sometimes talk to when I see him out.

If he took them to the Detroit animal control, it is bad news for the pit bull, since their policy is to euthanize all pit type dogs, no matter what.

If he took them to the local humane society, they at least have a chance to find a good life, and if not they would at least die humanely.

If he just gave them away to a buddy or someone, I fear that they will just be "lawn ornaments" and that the pit bull female will just become a puppy making machine.

Sigh. I somehow knew this whole situation would come out badly. I just hope and pray the puppies went somewhere they will have a decent life.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

selzer said:


> Could you explain this statement please?
> 
> On what grounds would you call animal control? What would you expect for them to do?


AC can tell you what you can do. AC is not just for reporting cases but also for giving advice. Our county is pretty good about that.
The first post sounded more urgent than the later ones, hence my earlier reply.

On another note if you don't have contact with the neighbor, make the first move and give them a batch of cookies to get a conversation started. Ask them about the dog in a friendly way to get a better picture and you maybe able to help them and/or the dog.


----------

